# Large Embroidery



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm looking to have this design embroidered on a tshirt but I would like it to be the same size as if it was screen printed (14x14). I'm not sure of the terminology can someone show me some examples of something like this being done. What would the stitch count be? Are machines even capable of doing this? if not what are some other options if I wanted this to be done?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Mike:

That's going to be one expensive embroidery. The problem with that size is it's going to be larger than most shops can hoop. Stitch count would be over 20k stitches probably at that size.

Also, it's going to be like stapling a big, thick, hunk of cardboard to your chest for a t-shirt. Just think how that's going to feel.

Have you thought about screen-printing most of the design and then embroidering only part of the design - such as the sunglasses, and maybe some other element? 

A mixed media look is always a great show stopper and this could work on this too, and certainly would cost less.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kedkennels said:


> I'm looking to have this design embroidered on a tshirt but I would like it to be the same size as if it was screen printed (14x14). I'm not sure of the terminology can someone show me some examples of something like this being done. What would the stitch count be? Are machines even capable of doing this? if not what are some other options if I wanted this to be done?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Embroidery is charged by how long the machine runs. Something that big and having that much coverage would be hundreds of thousands of stitches. At a buck to 1.20 per thousand on a single head or .27 to .35 if you are sewing lage quantities on multi (6 or 12) head machines, it takes a long time and costs big bucks. In my oppinion you would not want to wear that on a t-shirt unless it's kevlar thread and designed to stop a bullet.... Perhaps a $200+ jacket.


----------



## LeaveUInStitches (Dec 31, 2011)

20 yrs + in the embroidery business & 40 yrs in the garment industry..ah you are going to have at least 40,000 stitches. that is way, way to heavy of lay for a t shirt. Screen or transfer with a bit here and there of embroidery to make it "pop" will be more cost effective, better looking, and easier to wear.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

at 14x14 i will up the ante to 100K stitches plus and you will pay abourt $600 to get one done and no sane person would do this on a tshirt.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes would be at least 200,000 stitches and cost in the $200 range. It would also look weird on a Tshirt because of the weight n density. 

Maybe try shrinking it down some?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the folks who say it is between the 100k to 200k range. I do these sizes all of the time but I also agree you do not want this on a tshirt. I also agree with the kevlar comment and the stithes will far outlast the shirt. and all of those stitches will be eating up that small shirt. It is perfect for a jacket or fleece back. I can hoop a 16x17 so the size is no problem. You are looking at about 150$ and I would do most of it with twill to make it easier to live with. You can use vinyl or screen printing as an alternative. But if you need it done - PM me.


----------



## LeaveUInStitches (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, I stand corrected with the qty of stitches, It was a typeo. Bottom line is that it will be to many stitches for a T.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would applique the center grey section, that would cut down the amount of stitching and the time involved quite a bit. Still, that's way too heavy to put on a t-shirt, even a 6 ounce... It would probably feel like wearing a hockey jersey, not a t-shirt.

A lot of the single head commercial machines could handle the size, my SWF frame is 14x16. The time, stitch count and weight is really the issue.


----------



## LeaveUInStitches (Dec 31, 2011)

Another avenue to consider would be part applique.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Your looking 100-200k stitches.
We have multi heads that can handle up to 18x18, but NEVER do we recommend doing this on a t-shirt.

Like stated above my recommendation is to do appliqué or mixed media.

Jason A


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, everyone I had no concept of embroidery but yeah a mixed media with screenprinting and embroidery sounds like a good idea. Can someine email me some concepts and prices to get it done... Mike[USER=150668]@Tst[/USER]arz.com

Once again thank you.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How many are you looking to do and do you have a good resolution of the artwork?


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes I have the artwork in high resolution files and prices dictate quantity. So if you could email me price list for project we could go from there. Mike[USER=150668]@Tst[/USER]arz.com


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I will PM you but for those who do not know and later read this thread quantity dictates pricing.


----------



## igraphics (Feb 23, 2012)

idonaldson said:


> I will PM you but for those who do not know and later read this thread quantity dictates pricing.


^^Dito, what he said!


----------

